

Doppio: A Java Virtual Machine, Compiler and Disassembler in JavaScript - tsergiu
http://badassjs.com/post/32812527381/doppio-a-java-virtual-machine-compiler-and

======
tsm
I liked the part where it suggested a JS JVM was useful since JS could be
compiled for the JVM.

~~~
jlgreco
It is only a matter of time until somebody gets a webbrowser running inside
another with javascript as a joke.

What will be interesting is to see how long we have to wait afterwards until
someone decides that it might be a useful thing to do in production.

~~~
scarmig
Get a performant IE6 running inside Chrome, and I'd pay good money for that.

~~~
simcop2387
While it's not running INSIDE the browser per-say there is
<http://www.browserling.com/> that'll let you use another browser inside
another browser (and use browserling inside that other browser if you need to
go deeper).

------
minimax
I don't see anything like a Java compiler in the Doppio source.

edit: I get it. In the demo they are using a Java compiler from Sun that is
itself a Java program running in the Doppio JVM. Neat.

~~~
devongovett
Check out the demo. It definitely contains javac
<http://int3.github.com/doppio/>

------
eranation
What a wonderful world, on one end you have people moving client side code to
the server (node.js, Dart, Meteor) on the other hand you have people trying to
move it to the client (GWT, Doppio)

~~~
jebblue
I'm thinking the client people have the edge. If you're running a web site,
why pay for a big machine when you can let each client use their own.

~~~
lmm
Because the alternative is writing javascript _shudder_.

------
fleitz
Does this mean it might be possible to run java in the browser with out it
grinding your computer to a halt?

~~~
georgemcbay
"I am not able rightly to apprehend the kind of confusion of ideas that could
provoke such a question."

~~~
eranation
\- Charles Babbage, Passages from the Life of a Philosopher

------
jebblue
This is so cool how can you not like the concept. I even tried
"globalthermonuclearwar" but it just wanted to play Tic Tac Toe. :-)

------
reeses
I guess the letter campaign _was_ the slower path to getting Java on iOS.

